# Flu Jabs - Available here?



## Wibs (Apr 1, 2015)

Hi guys,

around this time of year I would thinking about a flight back to Blighty, catching up with family and friends there, and taking advantage of the annual free flu jab.

With Corvid-19 around this year I am not planning any such trip, so I was wondering if flu jabs are available here in Spain on the Costa del Sol, and if they are, are they available in hospitals only, or in GPs surgeries, or both, and what do they cost?

I have residency and access to the Spanish NHS plus comprehensive health insurance, so I could go public or private.

Experiences welcome

Wibs


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

In Andalucia the flu jab season starts in October. It's available for free through the Seguridad Social health system for anyone over age 65 and for people in high risk groups. It's all done at your local Seguridad Social health center. I'm sure they'll come out with an appointment system just for the flu jab. 

If you're not eligible to get the free jab, you can buy it from any pharmacy starting in October (price depends on the year - last year it was 12€). Then you go to a private health clinic and pay to have a nurse give you the jab. That price depends on the health clinic (and is covered if you have private insurance).


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Wibs said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> around this time of year I would thinking about a flight back to Blighty, catching up with family and friends there, and taking advantage of the annual free flu jab.
> 
> ...


Of course!
You can buy what's needed in a chemist and go to a private centre or get it done in your local health centre


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Of course!
> You can buy what's needed in a chemist and go to a private centre or get it done in your local health centre


One year there was a vaccine shortage, probably about 12 years ago. I bought it from Gibraltar and the local health centre in Spain did it for free.
In the UK our health Centre were taking bookings for September, I have an appointment for Sept. 12


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

October its available in Spain although I imagine their might possibly be some controlling going on as they prioritise persons


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

An article in today's Malaga Hoy about the flu jab process in Andalucia this year. It will begin a few weeks earlier than usual (it says during the first two weeks of October rather than the normal late October/early November), and first priority will be older people living in care homes.

https://www.malagahoy.es/sociedad/Sanidad-adelanta-campana-vacunacion-gripe_0_1495950755.html


----------



## Beach buddy (Jul 7, 2018)

I remember reading during the lockdown that the jab will be obligatory this year for the over 65’s. Not sure how true this is.


----------



## Love Karma (Oct 10, 2018)

Beach buddy said:


> I remember reading during the lockdown that the jab will be obligatory this year for the over 65’s. Not sure how true this is.


Not heard that myself, but I'm sure someone will be along with an answer....BTW is it the jab with added chip


----------

